# Wanna Buy a New Digital Camera



## Ecko (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi All 
Ive seen new digital cameras in the market being introduced...so was planning 2 buy a new 1
Any suggestions for anything upto 10k with great features and build quality that can last couple of years 

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Few companies that i knw dat've launched new models are Fujifilm,Digital IXUS,Canon,Sony etc


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2010)

Canon A1100IS.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 26, 2010)

Canon rules at present...


----------

